# how long is hcg good for



## Crank (Jan 13, 2011)

once constituted how long can i save it in the fridge??


bac water is safe for over a year once opened if refrigerated right?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2011)

About 60 days


----------



## Crank (Jan 13, 2011)

thnx brotha. 

is that answer for the hcg constituted or the opened/refrigerated bac water


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2011)

Depends on the brand of HCG. Most range from 30-60 days after reconstitution according to the insert.

Bac water typically has an expiration date printed on it.


----------

